# Too late to drink coffee or too early to drink alcohol?



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

This is so true. Today dry sherry with cheese won at 4:30pm


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I was looking with loving eyes at my new bottle of gin at 6am this morning!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The bad news is that alcohol should only be drunk when the sun is over the yardarm.

The good news however.....



> *SUN OVER THE YARDARM* - origin. The expression is believed to have originated in the north Atlantic where the *sun* would rise above the upper mast spars (*yards*) of square sailed ships around 11am. This coincided with the forenoon 'stand easy' when officers would go below and enjoy their first rum tot of the day.


Note to *joey24dirt*

Some where in the world its always after 11am.. so open the bottle, charge your glass and propose a toast to "past 11am somewhere"


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I was looking with loving eyes at my new bottle of gin at 6am this morning!


Haha. That beats me looking at a bottle of malt and contemplating a carajillo at 10am...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Christmas day is the only day of the year i drink before 12 o'clock


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DaveP said:


> The bad news is that alcohol should only be drunk when the sun is over the yardarm.
> 
> The good news however.....
> 
> ...


Full of great advice as always thank you


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Full of great advice as always thank you


Just like Alcoholics Anonymous but one where you get encouraged to drink at 6am


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I was looking with loving eyes at my new bottle of gin at 6am this morning!


Just make sure you use plenty of lube that could be an embarrassing trip to A&E


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

salty said:


> Just like Alcoholics Anonymous but one where you get encouraged to drink at 6am


Yeah I'm not so sure this was such a good thread to comment on. On the other end of the scale I can have a flat white at 11pm and go to sleep half an hour later no problem?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Just make sure you use plenty of lube that could be an embarrassing trip to A&E


Hahaha! Award deserved for best comment of the week, surely!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> Just make sure you use plenty of lube that could be an embarrassing trip to A&E


Hah sounds like you're drawing from past experience there  is this the tone of conversation we're in for tonight? I'm a northern lad I can get pretty vile


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Hah sounds like you're drawing from past experience there  is this the tone of conversation we're in for tonight? I'm a northern lad I can get pretty vile


Just looken out 4 ya m8 is all


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

never too late for coffee, i have it all hours of the day


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Think I read somewhere before that coffee takes 5-6 hours to get out of your system. So you should adjust accordingly for your bed time!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Better still...a double espresso and chuck a Brandy in it (once the Sun is past the yard arm of course!!). Best of both worlds!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

colb16 said:


> Think I read somewhere before that coffee takes 5-6 hours to get out of your system. So you should adjust accordingly for your bed time!


I had read that caffeine in the coffee can affect you differently at different times of the day because of hormone levels I think it was. Something to do with your body producing this certain chemical during the day at regular times throughout the day.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I had read that caffeine in the coffee can affect you differently at different times of the day because of hormone levels I think it was. Something to do with your body producing this certain chemical during the day at regular times throughout the day.


Yes i think I my have read something similar, stating the optimal time to have coffee is not first thing in the morning, but at 11am and again at 2-3pm. I can only last about 1-2 hours after getting up before having one, otherwise I'll have a horrendous headache.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

colb16 said:


> Yes i think I my have read something similar, stating the optimal time to have coffee is not first thing in the morning, but at 11am and again at 2-3pm. I can only last about 1-2 hours after getting up before having one, otherwise I'll have a horrendous headache.


Not just me then haha


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Not just me then haha


Me too,

I had hoped it was somehow not related and mere coincidence.

Obviously not


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

colb16 said:


> Yes i think I my have read something similar, stating the optimal time to have coffee is not first thing in the morning, but at 11am and again at 2-3pm. I can only last about 1-2 hours after getting up before having one, otherwise I'll have a horrendous headache.


i think that's just employees making excuses to have a coffee break at work lol


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

colb16 said:


> Think I read somewhere before that coffee takes 5-6 hours to get out of your system. So you should adjust accordingly for your bed time!


or drink before bedtime and go sleep before the caffeine kicks in









tbh even if i have caffeine in my system i sleep ok, just gota turn the tv off and put the phone away, if i put my head down and close my eyes i will fall asleep

most insomnia issues these days are caused by people using their phones late at night, the blue light stimulates your brain to keep you awake, but then they say they are not tried so stay on their phones, put it down and go to sleep, it's simple


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Me too,
> 
> I had hoped it was somehow not related and mere coincidence.
> 
> Obviously not


Another situation I get is the shot must be that strong with caffeine it will make my lips tingle and I talk funny for about an hour lol


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Another situation I get is the shot must be that strong with caffeine it will make my lips tingle and I talk funny for about an hour lol


Presumably you get a similar effect with the gin


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

salty said:


> Presumably you get a similar effect with the gin


Yes although it usually lasts longer than an hour


----------



## Ecopod (Apr 14, 2016)

Not a problem round our way since Coffee Martini was discovered!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Yes although it usually lasts longer than an hour


Having not read the full content of this thread I confess to a slightly raised eyebrow at this line . . .


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Quite right too @MildredM. Shocking outburst of boastfulness from the young fella


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I looked at the title of the thread and thought... perhaps 90 and 16


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Having not read the full content of this thread I confess to a slightly raised eyebrow at this line . . .


Well it was only a matter of time before it steered in that direction


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

salty said:


> Quite right too @MildredM. Shocking outburst of boastfulness from the young fella


It's been a while since I've been called one of those


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Yes although it usually lasts longer than an hour


Not what I've heard


----------

